# Mit Installation auf neue Version warten?

## nono

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auf Gentoo umzusteigen... Jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass in den nächsten Wochen eine neue Version herauskommen soll.

Was meint ihr? Soll ich noch warten, bis die neue Version kommt, oder soll ich die V.1.2 nehmen? Wäre es dann problemlos möglich upzudaten?

Thanx, Nono.

----------

## Deever

Also ich hab mir auch erst grad die 1.3b gesaugt, ohne überhaupt was von einer final zu wissen. Mit dem updaten hat gentoo nämlich nen vorteil: es ist gentoo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beforegod

Die Hauptsache die Du Dir überlegen solltest ist einfach ob Du GCC 3.1 oder Gcc 2.95.3 verwenden willst.

Ansonsten ist das mit dem Updaten kein Problem.

Dein System kann innerhalb weniger Schritte auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht werden mit einem einfachen emrege --clean rsync &6 emerge -u world  :Wink: 

Das ist das geniale an Gentoo  :Wink: 

Aber wenn Du GCC 3.1 verwenden willst, sei Dir im klaren das GCC 3.2 nicht Kompatibel sein wird (bei C++ Programmen). Das wäre evt. das einzigste noch zu warten!

----------

## nono

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Die Hauptsache die Du Dir überlegen solltest ist einfach ob Du GCC 3.1 oder Gcc 2.95.3 verwenden willst.

 

Hi,

die Frage stell ich mir momentan halt auch.... Und dazu fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt der nötige Sachverstand....   :Wink: 

Gibt es dafür irgendeine Praxisempfehlung, ob man nun GCC in der Version 3.1 oder in der Version 2.9 verwenden sollte...  :Question: 

Ich schätze nämlich mal, dass mich die Installation von Gentoo schon einige Tage oder Wochen in Beschlag nehmen wird, und dann wär es schade, wenn man nach einer kurzen Zeit feststellt, dass man doch wieder umstellen sollte...

Thanx, 

Nono.

----------

## MaHejn

also ich würde dir empfehlen, ersteinmal die 1.2 zu installieren, um dich mit dem systen als solches vertraut zu machen .. du musst ja nichts aus dem netz emergen, wenn du die stage 3 installierst.

und wenn dann in wenigen tagen/wochen die gentoo mit der aktuellen gcc released wird, kannst du dein system von grund auf installieren. ich denke schon, dass es sich rentieren wird, ersteinmal erfahrungen zu sammeln, bevor man sich an eine ideale installation heranwagt!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also mit 1.2 kann man viel machen und es ist superschnell, dank

hausgebackener Optimierung. 1.3 zu installieren ist ein Kinderspiel..

Es ist zwar schon hier mal gepostet worden, aber sobald 1.3 offiziell

ist und Du hast 1.2, dann einfach:

emerge --clean sync

emerge --emptytree -u world

Das dauert zwar ungefähr ein Wochenende, aber die "Welt" von

gentoo zu kompilieren macht man, wenn mans genau nimmt, nur

einmal. Und zwar dann, wenn ein neues Release draussen ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## nono

Hi,

klingt extrem verführerisch.... Bin gerade beim Installieren und bisher sieht das ganze sehr geschmeidig aus...

Mal sehen, wann die ersten Probleme kommen.

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Der Vanilla-Kernel macht meistens Probleme, weil einige

Funktionen, die mit (EXPERIMENTAL) gekennzeichnet sind,

brechen beim Kompilieren ab.

Und mach bitte ja nichts falsch bei Grub. Geh einfach

nach Install-Doku vor, sonst läufst Du Gefahr, nicht booten

zu können. Nach erfolgreichen rebooten ins System kannst

Du noch immer was ändern, aber auch da mit Vorsicht ge-

nießen.

BTW: Falls Du es noch nicht kennst.. Jetzt gibts einige

Gentoo-Dokumente in Deutsch. Schau mal bei www.gentoo.de

vorbei.

----------

